
New eco-friendly game packaging could save tonnes of plastic every year - adrian_mrd
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/09/football-manager-nixes-plastic-for-eco-friendly-cardboard-game-package/
======
benj111
"about 20 (British) cents per unit (or 30 percent)"

Britain doesn't use cents, the linked article used cents without
clarification, so it may be US cents?, or possibly Euro cents??, I don't know
where the 30% came from, because I couldn't find that mentioned in the linked
article either.

